# Jehovah Witnesses - need informational resources



## nwink (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a friend studying to be an occupational therapist who is supposed to write a paper for her mental health class (mental health for elderly, etc) about the Jehovah's Witness culture & specifically in terms of the elderly, how they are treated/viewed, what their later years are like, etc. She is having a hard time coming up with good resources -- does anyone know of good resources/books that might relate to this topic...or is anyone here on the puritanboard a former JW who might be a good interviewee? 

I would appreciate it if people would not turn this into a joking thread -- just informational. Thank you!


----------



## Wayne (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been processing the Papers of the Rev. Wesley P. Walters, a PCA pastor who died in 1990, but who made his mark as a noted researcher into Mormonism and other cults.

Wesley P. Walters Collection - Index

There are about three boxes of materials on the JW's among Walters' papers, but I haven't done the arrangement and description of these materials yet.
However, there are duplicate materials in these files and I would be glad to send those to you on request. I will need to ask for reimbursement of postage however.

Send me a PM and later this week I can detail what might be available, and if you are interested at that point, you can select what you would want and I would then let you know the cost of mailing those selected items.

No charge for the items themselves, just coverage on postage alone.

I had previously made a similar offer on a bunch of tracts on Mormonism, for any who might still desire any of those.


----------

